# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Vision Canada anyone??

## elaneo

Has anyone attended a Vision Canada weekend before?
I assume it is like expo east and west, but for Canada.

Anyone been or know of it?  :D

----------


## For-Life

Many years ago in Calgary (2001).  I had a good time.  I hear it is nothing like the American version, as it is much smaller.  But it has the exhibits and classes.

I have heard that if the show is directly in a major centre a lot of suppliers come out.  But if the suppliers have to do a lot of travel, then there is not many of them.

----------


## eyemanflying

It's not a well industry supported event.  I've attended previously and wasn't impressed; mediocre results at best.

----------


## eyemanflying

> I am not very loyal to any one thing in my wardrobe with the exception to my RayBan sunglasses.I love them and wear them every single day.


My dear uninformed, naive friend; 

The planting of such silly ridiculous plugs as this in the middle of a completely unrelated forum will only hinder your attempts to successfully promote your product, not to mention your professional image has now been eroded to the equivalent of a donkey.

Enjoy your day grazing.

----------


## elaneo

> My dear uninformed, naive friend; 
> 
> The planting of such silly ridiculous plugs as this in the middle of a completely unrelated forum will only hinder your attempts to successfully promote your product, not to mention your professional image has now been eroded to the equivalent of a donkey.
> 
> Enjoy your day grazing.


bahahahha...I'm glad someone caught that post.  Poster must have deleted right after you told him.  He just got served  :)

----------


## eyemanflying

> bahahahha...I'm glad someone caught that post. Poster must have deleted right after you told him. He just got served :)


yup, either is a coward or most likely got the boot!

----------

